# New to FA RP



## Fortebx (Oct 15, 2016)

This is my first time to be rping outside of my close knit group on Skype. So um yeah I have a shark girl, Serperior pokemon and a pegasus(mlp). Rping on skype. Up for any kind of rp


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Oct 15, 2016)

Is interesting, me thinks


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 15, 2016)

I'm up for anything  the most common and cliche type I usually do to get to know new people better, though, is the sort of roommate/classmate/co-worker kinda plot, in a fantasy, modern or sci-fi setting (I prefer modern to keep things more realistic than fantasy and less complicated than sci-fi, but it doesn't mean I'll strictly keep fantasy and sci-fi out of my list )


----------



## Fortebx (Oct 21, 2016)

Anybody up for starcraft rp? or any rp? X3


----------



## Vorelover467 (Oct 27, 2016)

Fortebx said:


> This is my first time to be rping outside of my close knit group on Skype. So um yeah I have a shark girl, Serperior pokemon and a pegasus(mlp). Rping on skype. Up for any kind of rp


Sure I can rp with you.


----------



## neapolitan (Nov 13, 2016)

aa hello i can rp with you


----------



## Corleona (Nov 18, 2016)

I have a lot of ideas on reps everything from fantasy to future if ever interested could even do my latest rp an origin story for my sona Corleona the WolfFather


----------



## Wolfytheawesome (Dec 16, 2016)

yello


----------



## Gaitsu (Dec 25, 2016)

My attentions are mainly on Sci-fi and Fantasy. I've got a few slice of life ones, so I'm full up in that regard, but I'd be interested in a Star Ocean esque RP (Mix of Sci-fi and Fantasy)


----------



## KeitoTheMidnightFox (Dec 25, 2016)

I'm so rusty at RP xD 
Though I been getting back in the groove with my one group I do DnD with.


----------

